# Recover WhatsApp chat history, contacts and media ?



## Wetanco (Aug 23, 2021)

I just deleted account few month ago and want to recover it . If possible pls help me guys.
thank you


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"A few months ago"? Sure hope you have a backup stored somewhere ...





__





How to restore your chat history | WhatsApp Help Center







faq.whatsapp.com


----------



## mrjkrat (Jan 18, 2021)

Turning to a professional WhatsApp files recovery software like D-Back for iPhone would be your best choice to get back the WhatsApp history, contacts, media. _[*deleted*]

[** URL deleted by Staff so it doesn't look like you're trying to SPAM us. Please don't post it again **]_


----------



## Lucille C. Gladden (Sep 24, 2021)

Wetanco said:


> I just deleted account few month ago and want to recover it . If possible pls help me guys.
> thank you


WhatsApp automatically creates a backup of your data every day and saves it to your smartphone's memory card. After reinstallation, the application will suggest you to restore chat history from a previously created backup copy. *Just click on «Restore»* and data for the last 7 days will be recovered automatically.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

If you created an account to save everything, you will most likely have this feature available to you. But most often the user does not pay attention to such a thing and there are no accounts. I had the same thing and had to suffer.


----------

